# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 10.01 Released [5/12/2017]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 19*  *What is New ?* Qualcomm Now no need of formatting device and losing data for removing Screen Locks**  *Added EDL Mode - Reset Pattern / Remove Password / Remove Pin [ Without Data Lose ] for Any Android Version [ World's First ]**Added Read Info. with Qualcomm Functions on 9008 Port.* **  *ZTE*  * ZTE AVID PLUS Z828* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE AXON* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE AXON 7**  Added(Reset FRP)** ZTE AXON 7 Mini* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE AXON 7S* * Added(Reset FRP)** ZTE AXON Elite * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE AXON Lux* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First**)** ZTE AXON Pro* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE A320* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE A506* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE A512* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE S6 * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE S6 Plus* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE S7* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE V8* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE V8 Mini* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE V8 Pro* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE X MAX Z983* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE BLADE X Z93* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE GRAND X MAX 2 Z988* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE MAVEN 3 Z835* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE MAX XL N9560 * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini* * Added(Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose), Format)** ZTE Turkcell T40* * Added(Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose), Format)** ZTE Turkcell T50* * Added(Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose), Format)** ZTE TURKCELL T60* * Added(Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose), Format)** ZTE Turkcell T70* * Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose), Format)** ZTE Turkcell T80* * Added(Reset FRP, Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose), Format)** ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** ZTE Grand X4 Z956* * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)* *Oppo*  * Oppo A37* *  Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo A37F * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo A37FW * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo A51 Mirror 5 * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo A53 * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo A57 * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo F1 * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo F3 Plus * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo N5110 * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo R7 Plus * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo R9 Plusma * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo R9S * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)** Oppo R9S Plus * * Added(Reset FRP , Format FS , Reset All Locks(Without Data Lose) World's First)*  *WARNING : IMEI         Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is  Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone  Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this         Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by         using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-  Skype Support :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_ZTE BLADE Z MAX Z982 Reset FRP 7.1.1  _

----------

